# [Project] ...i guess ill it F$ck



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 24, 2010)

*[Project] ...i guess i'll call it F#ck  -H20 -> [HAF932, i7 920, 4870x2, EVGA Classif*

alright, this is my first liquid build, second build ever.

taking a big step into the water world and no fucking around will be seen.

so without further a due , i have a HAF 932 that i am currently chopping and painting.

ill included all the parts in my next post. tired and fingers hurt.

here is a bunch of pics and work done so far. enjoy!

*PAGE 2 Update 2, [Cleaning, Assembly, Leaks] (SCROLL DOWN) Lots of pics! LINK TO PAGE 2*

*PAGE 5 Update 3, [Sleeving, Melted!] (SCROLL DOWN) LINK TO PAGE 5*

contents:






cutting hdd bay:












ouch 






air holes for bottom where rad will sit they're much much bigger. more pics coming tommorow:






ready for prime:






paints:






prime:











painted , coat one:


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 24, 2010)

That's pretty cool.  Watch out though admins here don't mind the language unless you use it too much and pointlessly.  On your title it's pretty pointless.

Anyway, I can't wait to see the end result.  Why do you have to tease us this way?!


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 24, 2010)

noted and changed, thanks man


----------



## Frick (Jan 24, 2010)

It really sucks to hurt yourself on those things.


----------



## werez (Jan 24, 2010)

Good Luck ! waiting for updates


----------



## steelkane (Jan 24, 2010)

you could cut the bottom for a rad,, instead of the holes. A big open hole is better then little holes.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 24, 2010)

cant wait to see the results


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

Subscribed. This looks promising. Show us MOAR!


----------



## Cuzza (Jan 24, 2010)

lol, angle grinder FTW! I notice you have the same gloves as me, I've seen pictures of americans wearing them as well... funny how certain goods can become ubiquitous around the world.... good ol' made in china I guess. at the giant glove factory which is the pride of hubei province, turns out 8 million gloves a day, ... but i digress... cool paint job!


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Day 2. Mourning update*

*Day 2.*

 So we got a problem, my loop is going to be running distilled water which means i need either a kill coil or some PT Nuke -PHNl for distilled water loops.
problem is i got the  PT Nuke -Cu one for the mixed coolant ones.

_Does anyone know if the loop will be okay for a few weeks without the PT Nuke mixed in?_

Hopefully by then i can get some and just add it in.

_One other question, anyone else know who sells PT Nuke -PHN and ships to Canada? haha, i'm in quite the pickle._



first here's an update on the hole for the bottom rad, they're bigger than the previous pic:






coat one :


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice work, can't wait to see the end results


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks very nice so far. MOAR pics please.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 24, 2010)

paint work looks good,,, the holes look like a hack job, It would look & work better if you bought a  rad grill & cut out for it.
Nuke http://www.petrastechshop.com/coad.html http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/coolantdyes.html
StealthGrille http://www.petrastechshop.com/liadu14stbl.html


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 25, 2010)

doesn't matter the rad will be on top of it. why pay 40$ = 50$ can for something you wont even see. 

sidewinder is sold of pt nuke -phn. damn!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

subscribed, looking great so far.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 25, 2010)

*Day 2. Evening update*

*Day 2.* - Evening Update

second coat:











woops, will have to fix that latter:






sleeving prep:






.... i hate sleeving! , also broke the pin tool. managed to get by with a safety pin though:






sleeved:






fans that will be used:
















cleaning, good old Heinz :






some alcohol & lots of vinegar. 5L used to be exact. man these were gunked up. bought it off of someone who used red dye.
















this is what came out of the rad after many rinses of vinegar and alcohol:






and here we are at the end of the day. 






hoping to get one loop up and running tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Good stuff man, glad you took everything into details as far as cleaning the rad and all.  Hard work pays off later


----------



## steelkane (Jan 25, 2010)

your right,, I can't see the bottom,,, That must mean the flow of air will be better now..


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 25, 2010)

*need opinions! / help!*

alright need some help here. not sure if my loop with the cpu shuold go with the nb and sb and mosfets sink. heres my options:

loop1: CPU - i7 920 WC HK 3.0 LT  + ek classified WB, cools mosfets, NB & SB + 360 rad

loop2: GPU - 4870x2 DangerDen WB + 240 rad
*
Question:* 

Is that to much heat for the CPU loop?

Should i paid the NB, SB, Mosfets with the GPU loop and keep the cpu by itself?
 If so will that 240 rad be enough for those two?


*LOOP 1:*






*LOOP 2:*


----------



## MRCL (Jan 25, 2010)

Hah, so I'm not alone with cleaning a HK block with a toothbrush. So you really used ketchup? I used alcohol and... toothpaste  That + very hot water = pretty clean block + free sinuses and a high due to the essences in the toothpaste lol.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 25, 2010)

Dye is evil. Good to see you eliminated the juice.


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice progress deadlyrhythm,

Personnally speaking,2 loops are an excellent idea and having enough room in my case, it's probably the way I would go also.

Might I make a few sugestions though? The types of pumps you are using add a few degrees of heat to your loop and don't forget, gravity is your friend in such arrangements so my recommendation for your loops would be:

Loop 1: Res->Pump->360 rad->cpu->res. Gravity is your friend but air bubbles aren't so water should always enter a WC block at the lowest entry point and exit from the highest possible exit.

Loop 2: Res->Pump->GTX240 rad->NB->Gpu->res.

My 2 cents

Good luck with your project, looks great so far


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 25, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Nice progress deadlyrhythm,
> 
> Personnally speaking,2 loops are an excellent idea and having enough room in my case, it's probably the way I would go also.
> 
> ...




thank you so much loosenuts for your 2 cents , just what i needed to hear. off to do it now!


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 25, 2010)

No problem bro. But before you start cutting up that expensive tubing, maybe you should wait until someone else confirms what I sugested. Maybe someone else may have a better idea...


----------



## steelkane (Jan 25, 2010)

loosenut has the flow right,, you could also come out of the MB block & go into a single 120 or 140 rad at the back then into the GPU.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 26, 2010)

*Day 3. Evening Update*

Day 3.

So after many hours of rushed work on a tight schedule i was not able to complete the job.

I was in the process of transferring my current PC into a nMedia HTPC case which isnt the easiest task.

all in all, the build is on hold till i have more time in between my schooling which is starting to build up.

so here's the last few adjustments made:

ripped apart an old/broken dvd drive which will turn into the tray for the pumps
I cut the sides a bit:







painted:






Pumped!:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

clever idea.  At the end of the day it looks great man


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 26, 2010)

Great work so far, especially impressive for only your second build and first foray in water.

I didn't see anybody answer your question about running for a few weeks without any biocide and ya you should be just fine.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice job on the pumps


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice job so far. Very interesting


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 26, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Great work so far, especially impressive for only your second build and first foray in water.
> 
> I didn't see anybody answer your question about running for a few weeks without any biocide and ya you should be just fine.



thanks. i still have no idea where i can order some of that pt nuke phn,

seems like its only petra tech and sidewinder comps.

petra doesnt ship to canada at the moment due to some warehouse stuff

and sidewinder comps is sold out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm well surprised Sidewinder had it at all as the "PT" stands for Petra's Tech. Though obviously there must be other biocides on the market for this purpose that can be added to water. I'll look around at other options for you. I'm curious.


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got a small bottle of water wetter from canadian tire. Only needs a small cap full for about a liter of water used in my loop. It's a good biocide and lubricant (helped quiet the pump). I've been using it for 4 years and never had a problem.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 26, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jan 26, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I just got a small bottle of water wetter from canadian tire. Only needs a small cap full for about a liter of water used in my loop. It's a good biocide and lubricant (helped quiet the pump). I've been using it for 4 years and never had a problem.



hey thanks loosenut, i read up on a bit at the CT website. 

Sounds like it would do job does it leave any built up residue behind >?
I dont think it does or would , just asking
wetter water canadian tire


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 26, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> hey thanks loosenut, i read up on a bit at the CT website.
> 
> Sounds like it would do job does it leave any built up residue behind >?
> I dont think it does or would , just asking
> wetter water canadian tire



The last time I opened up the loop was to upgrade my mobo/cpu/ram after 1 1/2 years of use. I won't lie to you, there was a very very light white residue in the tubing. When I saw that, I totally took apart all my blocks and they were spotless    I had to reconfigure my loop anyways so I just chucked them.

I'm hard on my watercooling loop, I don't flush or maintain it as regularly as I should except to check the fluid level and add as necessary


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 1, 2010)

*screws needed*

alright so i'm really f*cked here. I bought a ek classified WB off of someone and a DD 4870x2 WB . 

Thing is they never sent me the screws. Unfortunately the screws that come with the stock cooler and slock heatsinks for the mobo and video card don't fit!

their either to thing or to wide. Does anyone who owns these two blocks, or just simply put knows where to get these replacement screws? or know of any other way to get this to work>?

I cant move on with the build! 

thanks!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 1, 2010)

Hit up the vendors, EK and DD, see if they have screws.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 1, 2010)

awesome work, very nice modding my friend keep on update


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 4, 2010)

/subscribed -- looking good so far -- welcome to the world of water cooling!


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 4, 2010)

Take the blocks to a hardware store and see if you can find some that fit in their bins.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

*Back in ACTION! - In Leak test phase*

*After a long period of nothingness I am finally back at. With all the headaches and missing parts, yada yada its pretty well complete. I am now in the leak test phase.  
*
So heres a quick rundown of what happened in between my last post:

*1- missing a plug when i bought my EK 250ml Res*

As you can see its got bits power one





*2- missing the mounting screws for my DD 4870x2 WaterBlock so had to order those in from DD.*

*3- Missing the mounting screw for my EK Classified Mobo full WaterBlock and had to order those in to from the manufacturer.

4- Realized I needed a crap load more fittings; 45 & 90 degree ; 

5- Realized the EK 250ml res was to large to fit in my case so order the EK 150ml res
*






*I'm going to keep this post seperate from the next one as it will be mostly build shots.*


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

*Currently Built & Leak testing*

*OK here we go. This was a F****** B**** to put together but its built.*


*Thermal Paste & Pads Application: Arctic Silver 5*










*Motherboard & CPU block installed:*





*EK Dual Bay Spin Res Glory & Mounted Shot:*









*4870x2 installed:*





*Whats going on in there shot:*









*EK 150ml Res  Mounted:*





*Tubing is in! :*













































*Mamamia Glory Shot :*


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, that is a lot of tubing lol. Looks great man! BTW, is that much TIM needed?


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

*Houston nous avons un problème*

*F***!!! , Leaks!*


*Left Side:*










*Right Side*










*So here we are, Leaks. this is my main concern. There was a leak on the gpu fitting but that i can easily take care of.

So right now, i pulled the HK WB out and i'm going to try and re-seal it. I think its coming from the rubber gasket on the mounting plate. So stay tuned for updates!*


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Wow, that is a lot of tubing lol. Looks great man! BTW, is that much TIM needed?



the pictures don't do it justice,  I spread it out nice and even so its the right amount.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Great job bro.  Putting together a WC system is like building a performance car.   You out it togeter and fire it up, but then you gotta tweak it here and there etc.  So you got k
it going.  Now it's jut a matter of fixing leaks and little things here and there you know.  You've done a great job, keep at it dude    GOOD LUCK!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

I forgot to mention, I've had leaks before, twice to be exact. Both times it was due to me tightening barbs too tight. I've stuck to the hand tighten method and ive since never had any leaking issues. Maybe the top is tightened to tight on the HK?


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

*Revolved! but something else...*

Must have been the rubber gasket on the HK WB. 

Re-assembled it and no leaks. Will do a more thorough test but initially all good.

Some concern over little particles in the  water and can be easily seen in the res.

Have a look, is this bad? Should i drain and it and start over?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

Those look like debris, like piece of metal or dirt or something? Flush the system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you flush your rad prior to using it?


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you flush your rad prior to using it?



very thoroughly as you will find in some of my previous post about a month ago.

to me it looks like dust.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it then


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

Eh, I'd be more worried about the leaks


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 19, 2010)

same, i'd worry more about a leak than a little particulate in your water.  Are you just using distilled with ptnuke?


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah distilled. haven't gotten ahold of PT nuke yet.

 I need the PHN one and not the copper one i believe and the only place that has at the moment is performance-pcs.com which is in the states which will cost me 20$ to get it here just for a little 2$ bottle cause i'm in canada


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

SideWinderComputers carries it deadly.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/peptpcobi1.html


----------



## zithe (Feb 19, 2010)

This is really cool. I'ma keep watching. XD


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2010)

You need a US buddy to pick some up with one of their orders and ship it to you post.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

^^^ Exactly.


----------



## zithe (Feb 19, 2010)

Just pick someone close to the US/Canada border to chop a couple dollars off lol.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

*And we're at another halt*

And we're at another halt.

The stupid barbs that i got from EK are the cause of the leaks.

I only have 3 of them and they leak in each spot.

This  picture will show you why.








So you can clearly see that there is just to much thread on the EK barbs. 
SO PEOPLE BEWARE!!

I'm going to order some BP ones and wait to get this all rolling again.

Stay tuned


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> SideWinderComputers carries it deadly.
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/peptpcobi1.html



Yeah i know , they don't ship First Class Mail International anymore 

I guess people abused this option and not i can only get priority international which cost minimum 20$ shipping!!

yikes!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

Gosh...  That bites deadly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

^^ yep, that's why I'm not buying a fitting again unless it's BP


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^ yep, that's why I'm not buying a fitting again unless it's BP



You got that right CP.

Oh the joy of having this complete, i wonder what it feels like..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> You got that right CP.
> 
> Oh the joy of having this complete, i wonder what it feels like..



patience pays my friend, you are almost there


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had some issues with BP 45's.  I bought two and they both leaked.  But the fatbody barbs by themselves are great.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 21, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I've had some issues with BP 45's.  I bought two and they both leaked.  But the fatbody barbs by themselves are great.



yeah i was a little concerned about those at first because a few of the ones i had were a little more loose then others. 
I'm talking about the swivel part. but it is holding up so i guess shes ok. i got to do a lot more leak testing when my new BP barbs come in. 

ill know by then. next week i should have a good update on here ... i hope.


----------



## steelkane (Feb 21, 2010)

can you cut down the threads on the barbs & use some Teflon tape


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 22, 2010)

i prob could but i don't have the equipment to do that here. back home i would.
plus i would feel more comfortable with free manu ones


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 23, 2010)

*noisy loop *

barbs finally came in today. got the loop running and tested . no leeks. the gpu is really load though. 
water loud.

the cpu loop i did a really good job at getting all the air bubbles out and when it runs, well i have to look at the flow meter cause its silent.

as for the gpu loop, i'm not sure if its the location of the res and pump or just type of res i have but i can get those noisy bubbles out.

ill post another pic of the loop so you have an idea where everything sits and maybe someone with some good ideas....has some ideas...?

thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

glad you finally got no leaks bro


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> glad you finally got no leaks bro



yeah same here. well its safe to say that when your a first time in watercooling you really take the plunge, rotfl! haha. (pun intended)

any suggestions on the noisy loop?

should i up a vid?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> yeah same here. well its safe to say that when your a first time in watercooling you really take the plunge, rotfl! haha. (pun intended)
> 
> any suggestions on the noisy loop?
> 
> should i up a vid?



sure, noisy in what way?

A vid would be great.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 24, 2010)

usually the bubbles work themselves out over time, but turning the pump off every now and then may be necessary.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 25, 2010)

*A VERY SAD DAY (leak & fried)*

VIDEO CARD FRIED!!

so after getting all those nasty air bubbles out and leak testing with success we had a problem.

after booting it up and running windows for a bit, i noticed that the vga block was leaking from the tubing attached to the barb. 

i turned it off quickly and wiped it dry but stupid me i turned it back on again and beep codes fail sound + no display.

after trying to determine WTF! happened, what it came down to was that i didn't plug in the rad fans and i guess no heat was really dissipating. The tubing was really warm as with the vga block and rad. This resulted in the tubing becoming soft and loosening.  

seeing as i had no leak with system off during the leak test i thought i was fine. If i would have had a hose clamp around that barb and tube it probably wouldn't have failed. 

i'm not sure if it was normal for getting that warm without the rad fans on but it was definitely warmer than i had expected.


IN THE END, i'm down a 4870x2 that hardly got any action whatsoever  
At least i bought it used so i didnt blow that much money but damn it sucks!

So i will selling my _danger den 4870x2 wb_ very soon as i prob will be something newer in time.

So peps, what do you i should get next ? anyknow of someone selling a 5870? or should i wait for fermi. You know what they're saying.


SUCH A SAD SAD DAY


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> VIDEO CARD FRIED!!
> 
> so after getting all those nasty air bubbles out and leak testing with success we had a problem.
> 
> ...



damn dude, this is bad.  Sad day indeed.  At this point it's time to move on, you needed suggestions.  I don't know of anybody selling any 5870's but I'll tell you they are some pretty powerful piece of hardware.

Is there anyway to bring that puppy to live, you sure it's the card?


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 25, 2010)

i really don't know, i dismounted the waterblock for it and took a blow dryer to it for a few minutes. i slapped the old stock air cooler on it and still nothing.

the only indication that it is dead would be that the Motherboard gives the beep code that says it is.

1 long + 2 short beeps = F'ed video

i mean i can give a few days but i don't know. 

Heard of any crazy resurrection stories?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> i really don't know, i dismounted the waterblock for it and took a blow dryer to it for a few minutes. i slapped the old stock air cooler on it and still nothing.
> 
> the only indication that it is dead would be that the Motherboard gives the beep code that says it is.
> 
> ...


Yeah, some peeps shove it in the oven for some ATI flavored brownies


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 25, 2010)

*It's Alive!*

i dont know what or how, but it works again!!


MY 4870x2 is alive!!

i put on the stock cooler and fired it up countless times with nothing. i kept getting the d15 middle led lighting up , which meant that it was overheating i think.

so i put in my other 4850 radeon and that worked so then i cleared the cmos and put the 4870x2 back in and it fired up!!!

so i'm pretty it was a cmos/bios issue, because i was overclocking right before the leak happened. 

anywho , my luck hasn't run out yet and ill be back in business soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> i dont know what or how, but it works again!!
> 
> 
> MY 4870x2 is alive!!
> ...



This made my day, awesomeness bro   So happy for you


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome! Glad to hear that your card is still working!  Sometimes just letting them sit and rest helps =)


----------



## jimmyz (Mar 7, 2010)

Now you see why we all like to build our own rigs. This is the excitement that makes it all worth it. When I read the 4870X2 worked again I let out a Woot that probably woke the neighbors. Good job man. been my experience to always try "dead" items a few days later.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Mar 7, 2010)

jimmyz said:


> Now you see why we all like to build our own rigs. This is the excitement that makes it all worth it. When I read the 4870X2 worked again I let out a Woot that probably woke the neighbors. Good job man. been my experience to always try "dead" items a few days later.



thanks man, still haven't gotten around to moving over to it and getting the sleeving done . So busy with school, but in time.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 8, 2010)

If your still having heat problems I seen you had duel pumps I ran 2 reservoirs in mine for awhile. The more you have the better the dissipation I have noticed. Btw a full fill was a little  over a liter.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Apr 7, 2010)

there will be updates coming. School is getting pretty intense for the last few weeks and its time to buckle down. 

What to expect:

-full cable sleeving : psu, fan ctrl, sata cables (maybe)
-further overclocking (currently 4.2Ghz @ 44 deg C idle)
-possible paint improvements.

Stay tuned!


----------



## afw (Apr 7, 2010)

subscribed ... awesome work so far ... love to see the rig in action ...  ....


----------



## ERazer (Apr 7, 2010)

did u do any prep work on ur case b4 u painted it? i wanna paint my case black, nothing fancy


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Apr 8, 2010)

ERazer said:


> did u do any prep work on ur case b4 u painted it? i wanna paint my case black, nothing fancy



ill tell you what i did and what i should have done.

what i did

-first did a good a coat of primer 
-2 coats of paint

what i should have done
-sand blasted it or sand it down with sand paper
   -the paint chips off pretty easily even with just the primer used


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Apr 8, 2010)

update:
CPU Speed: 4.29Ghz

Fan Speed:75%

Temp: 75 deg c @ 100% load


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jul 9, 2010)

*A Long Awaited Update*

After a long period of inactivity which my project here so news is ready to be posted.

Now that the summer is kicked in and spare time is much more available my continuation of the project was about to go underway. 

*Jobs to do:* 

- Sleeving 
- Paint touch up
- Small adjustments here and there

Now for the sad part

*My evga x58 classified 759 motherboard appears to in need or an rma.*
After many attempts and painful troubleshooting the motherboard status code *FF* is what plagues me.

What I think I know:
 - I think that a few of the pins on the motherboard for the socket may be bending to far when the CPU is being secured down with a heatsink.

Heres a more thorough explanation of what i believe is happening .

   -When i put the cpu in the socket, latch it down, no heatsink, boot it (not for long dont worry) the post cycle codes show up as the normally would ; various numbers and letters.

   - when i attach the waterblock sink , after disgusting amounts of troubleshooting i have come to the conclusion that when i attach a 3 screw securing down the wb sink very lightly (all but the corner with the arrow) it will post.

   - when i attach that fourth screw to the hole in the corner where the arrow is , the status code *FF* appears. even when its like on turn, holding in there ever so slightly.

  - this leads me to think that if the motherboard will post with the cpu in the socket without a sink, and with a sink without pressure in the corner closets to the arrow it, that it might have something to do with some of those pins in that corner. 

 - Went through all the steps on the phone with EVGA tech support and they said it would have to be replaced.

 - Unfortunately i bought this motherboard used off of a member on the forum so i don't have the original receipt even though i registered the motherboard and have full lifetime limited support. The member was last seen on the forum in February which doesn't leave me with much of and option there.


 I am left here with any of your opinions or ideas in regards to this problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> After a long period of inactivity which my project here so news is ready to be posted.
> 
> Now that the summer is kicked in and spare time is much more available my continuation of the project was about to go underway.
> 
> ...



I really don't know what to tell you bro.  Looks like it's a issue with the socket. However, just a crazy thought, but could it be the CPU itself?

Last time I checked, EVGA needs the invoice in order to RMA right?


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 10, 2010)

You sure that screw isn't just shorting the motherboard?

Oh and the person you bought it from (Alien4320) has been banned on HardForum since January. I remember him, he buys and sells a lot of hardware so I doubt he has the receipt unless he's the original owner.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jul 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I really don't know what to tell you bro.  Looks like it's a issue with the socket. However, just a crazy thought, but could it be the CPU itself?
> 
> Last time I checked, EVGA needs the invoice in order to RMA right?



yeah. no receipt no RMA. i'm royally screwed


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jul 10, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> You sure that screw isn't just shorting the motherboard?
> 
> Oh and the person you bought it from (Alien4320) has been banned on HardForum since January. I remember him, he buys and sells a lot of hardware so I doubt he has the receipt unless he's the original owner.



That is shitty news. I wasn't counting on him anyway. i looked at all the screws and they don't appear to be contacting anything , and anything that could cause a short. 

Its so strange because it was all up and running 2 days flawlessly then came the random *shutoffs or crashes* and the *FF* status code followed.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jul 10, 2010)

One thing that boggles my mind is that it was working just fine 2 days ago until it started randomly shutting off starting 4 days ago. and then as of 2 days ago the motherboard gives me the FF status code.    

After my troubleshooting it appears that it could be the pins, but i can get the motherboard to boot with the cpu installed while manually holding down the my waterblock sink. I can push down hard and its fine. doesn't FF code on me. but once i start using the tension screws for the waterblock sink thats when it will start failing on me. 

It does seem to be one certain corner and it also seems to be only when theres pressure from the backplate to create this error message.  

I checked and there are no pins on the back of the motherboard near that backplate that are touching it. 

Not sure if EVGA will cover this potential paid for RMA for the socket or just whatever is wrong with the board without a receipt.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> One thing that boggles my mind is that it was working just fine 2 days ago until it started randomly shutting off starting 4 days ago. and then as of 2 days ago the motherboard gives me the FF status code.
> 
> After my troubleshooting it appears that it could be the pins, but i can get the motherboard to boot with the cpu installed while manually holding down the my waterblock sink. I can push down hard and its fine. doesn't FF code on me. but once i start using the tension screws for the waterblock sink thats when it will start failing on me.
> 
> ...



you sure maybe the retention mechanism is not on wrong or maybe defective or something?  For the block I mean.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jul 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> you sure maybe the retention mechanism is not on wrong or maybe defective or something?  For the block I mean.



i took off the water block and tried the intel heatsink included with the cpu and nothing. 

there are no bent pins.

i dont know how to tell if its actually the motherboard or cpu. i guessing its the motherboard 

 something interesting is that when there is no cpu in the socket the display code is *FF*. now i'm not sure if this is the proper code to display, but i would assume that i should be hearing some beeps indicating there is no cpu/bad cpu. i'm not getting any beeps.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Aug 4, 2010)

*[UPDATE] - New Motherboard and Sleeving done*

After a long wait and frustration with a dead motherboard and no receipt i have decided to just purchase a new board. Its the same EVGA X58 4xsli board which is around $450 nowadays.

I have a more official post possibly tomorrow with some pics of the sleeving work i have started.

With a advancements and achievements come losses and pain in the asses. I ended up melting some of the front plastic of the case when a bare light bulb lamp rested on it for to long. Was topping of the coolant due to some leeks during the diss/re-assembly . Anyway more on that latter with pics of the sadness.

Tomorrow will be a nicer day for a nice detailed post with pics and possibly some items for sale.

cheers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

looking forward to the update, glad to see this come back from the dead


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Aug 4, 2010)

*[REAL UPDATE] - Sleeving and Melted front plastic of chassis*

So here we have something a little more official with some photo press.
*
Bad News*
While topping up the water in the reservoir i had a lamp without the shade rest against the front of the chassis. Unfortunately it was to late for me to realize the melting plastic smell.
Here is the carnage :











If anyone has any idea where to find a replacement part like the one in the pic or have one for sale please let me know. Its a Cooler Master 932 case. Looking at it straight on, its the strip on the left side. 
I'm all ears for ideas even on how to somewhat potentially fix it.


*Good News*
Now that the bad news is out of the way. Started some sleeving finally. 
Got one of the Motherboard ATX cables done. Actually its just and extension because the ones coming out of the PSU just quite aren't long enough. 
Did the PCIx power cables as well.










*
Left To Do*

*-*Now just for one more Motherboard ATX cable and the 24 ugly pin power cable.

*-*Some of the power cables for the HDDs and the top piece with the power button and usb cables , such and such

*-*Got black sata cables coming in to give it a nicer look than those standard red ones. 

*-*Touch up the paint job which got lots of scratches during the whole disassembly process.


*Current Setup*


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 4, 2010)

oh man,. this project is totally messed up. good attempt though.

maybe you can fabricate something in aluminum over the rim of the case so that it covers that part where it melt?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

Other than that mishap, love how it's looking bro   once you tidy up the wiring you'll be golden


----------

